# Angeln von Seebrücken



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (13. Juli 2012)

Hey
Ich fahre mitte bis Ende Juli auf Poel und wollte dort gern einmal von der Seebrücke in Wohlenberg und Boltenhagen angeln.
Da ich keine Ahnung vom Salzwasser hab wäre es nett wenn ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben könntet.Brandungsangeln würde ich nicht machen da ich nur Karpfenruten da hätte und kein Brandungsgeschirr.

Mfg Carphunter8858


----------



## xbxmxnn (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln von Seebrücken*

Moin moin,

mit Deinen Karpfenruten könntest Du auch leichtes Brandungsangeln machen, und ein dicker Ostseeaal an einer Karpfenrute macht sogar richtig Spaß, aber stimmt schon, optimal mit solchen Ruten ist es wirklich von Seebrücken. Nimm dazu ein, zwei Brandungsvorfächer mit wenig Schnickschnack dran, gibt es in jedem Angelladen, ein paar Wattwürmer, und das reicht eigentlich schon (klar, Papiere und Handtuch und Fischtöter und Messer... muss man nicht ansprechen, oder?) Ich hab hier noch einen Artikel über das Seebrückenangeln als pdf, wenn Du mir Deine Mailadresse per PN zukommen lässt, schicke ich den mal rüber.
Viele Grüße und Petri Heil,

Dirk


----------



## Silvio.i (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln von Seebrücken*

In Wohlenberg gibte es keine Seebrück, nur den alten Anleger, aber das nur am Rande. Rerik ist von Poel aber bald besser zu erreichen. Macht aber (fast) nur nachts Sinn im Sommer!
Ich würde 3 sachen probieren:
1. Brandungsvorfächer + Wattwurm (Platte)
2. ganz normale Grundbleimontage mit Tauwurm (Aal)
3. Knicklichtpose mit Físchfetzen (Horni+Mefo)
Petrie Heil.


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln von Seebrücken*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> In Wohlenberg gibte es keine Seebrück, nur den alten Anleger, aber das nur am Rande. Rerik ist von Poel aber bald besser zu erreichen. Macht aber (fast) nur nachts Sinn im Sommer!
> Ich würde 3 sachen probieren:
> 1. Brandungsvorfächer + Wattwurm (Platte)
> 2. ganz normale Grundbleimontage mit Tauwurm (Aal)
> ...




Vielen Dank für die guten Tipps
Die Beisszeiten sind ungefähr 20.00 bis 24.00 oder?
Hab gehört das Platte auch schon von 16:00 Uhr beißen sollen.
Mit 1und 2 fängt man bestimmt am meisten.


----------



## derporto (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln von Seebrücken*

Karpfengeschrr reicht auf Seebrücken in 90 % der Fälle absolut aus. Selbst bei Windstärke 6 fische ich von Seebrücken im Regelfall nicht schwerer als 125 gramm und bin damit immer gut gefahren. Wenn ich sehe, mit was für Knüppeln und 250 gr. Krallenblei manche Leute dort auflaufen, wird mir regelmäßig relativ übel. 

Also liegst du mit deinen Karpfenruten absolut im Rahmen.

Ich würde auch empfehlen, eine oder zwei Ruten auf Grund zu legen, eine passiv mit Wasserkugel und Heringsfetzen auf Horni auszulegen. Dürfte aktuell die besten Erfolgsaussichten bieten. 

Viel Spaß und Petri Heil


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln von Seebrücken*



derporto schrieb:


> Karpfengeschrr reicht auf Seebrücken in 90 % der Fälle absolut aus. Selbst bei Windstärke 6 fische ich von Seebrücken im Regelfall nicht schwerer als 125 gramm und bin damit immer gut gefahren. Wenn ich sehe, mit was für Knüppeln und 250 gr. Krallenblei manche Leute dort auflaufen, wird mir regelmäßig relativ übel.
> 
> Also liegst du mit deinen Karpfenruten absolut im Rahmen.
> 
> ...



Also könnte man auch mit Blinker auf Hornies angeln.
Weil mir einige schon gesagt hatten,das sie schon wieder im Meer sind

MfG Carphunter8858


----------



## Silvio.i (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln von Seebrücken*

Blinkern auf Hornhecht dürfte nicht funktionieren, da sie erst im Dunkeln an die Küste kommen. Pose/Wasserkugel + Fischfetzen


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln von Seebrücken*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> Blinkern auf Hornhecht dürfte nicht funktionieren, da sie erst im Dunkeln an die Küste kommen. Pose/Wasserkugel + Fischfetzen



Werd's versuchen ^^ :m


----------



## Rosi (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln von Seebrücken*

Moin zu dir, vor Poel ist es ziemlich lange flach und sandig. Auch um die Seebrücke herum. Entscheidend  ist die Wetterlage. Auflandige Winde verstärken die Brandung. Ablandige Winde senken den Wasserstand. Eine Karpfenrute ist doch gut für die Seebrücke. Sie hat genug Rückrad um einen Fisch nach oben zu befördern. 
Für Hornhechte reicht eine Aalrute. Die fischst du kopfüber, also mit der Spitze nach unten haltend. (und Silberblinker)
Oder mit Pose/Sbirolino/Wasserkugel und Fetzen, dann aufrecht. Was dir besser liegt. Nachts mit Leuchtpose. Da mußt du jedoch auf die anderen Angler Rücksicht nehmen. Das kommt nicht so gut an, wenn eine Pose sich durch zig Grundruten legt. 
Und such mal die Brückenordnung. Auf vielen Seebrücken ist das Angeln am Tage verboten.


----------



## Rosi (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln von Seebrücken*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> Blinkern auf Hornhecht dürfte nicht funktionieren, da sie erst im Dunkeln an die Küste kommen. Pose/Wasserkugel + Fischfetzen



Nein, Hornis sind Sichtjäger und tagaktiv. Nachts kann man sie auch fangen. Jedoch nur von beleuchteten Seebrücken aus. |supergri


----------

